# Brothers



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Here they are at 6 weeks old


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Awwwwwwww gorgoues:thumbup:


----------



## CWhyman (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh soooo cute !!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

They're growing well. The 3rd along has a guilty look about him


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

:001_wub::001_wub: Loving Mr.White collar :thumbup:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Gorgeous chunky pups :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

awww geez adorable xxxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Stunning! They look so healthy


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

How cute are they? Very healthy looking puppies


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

They are little bruisers  they are 7 weeks on Friday, not long now until they leave for their new homes, will miss my weekly puppy visits


----------



## trueimage (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, they are adorable! The size of those paws!


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

They are just beautiful! I so wish I were having one


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

trueimage said:


> Wow, they are adorable! The size of those paws!


Just what I was thinking 
Gorgeous boys :thumbup:


----------



## Malorey (Jan 25, 2011)

Awwww! They are much too cute!


----------

